# Original Titles of TV Shows



## debodun (Feb 24, 2020)

Sometimes the tiles of TV shows get changed during their runs or from their pilot episodes. Match the original title to the more familiar one of these American TV shows. (e.g. if you think C in Original Title column goes with #6 in the More Familiar Title column, write *C- 6*).


----------



## debodun (Feb 25, 2020)

No guesses?


----------



## debodun (Feb 27, 2020)

Give up?

A - 7
B - 9
C - 14
D - 3
E - 12
F - 10
G - 4
H - 1
I - 6
J - 15
K - 2
L - 11
M - 5
N - 13
O - 8


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 27, 2020)

First time  seeing  this post. 

I just wanted to say that  O shocked me.  Never heard that before.  Had to go and check it out.   ...WoW!

1. Sheldon and Leonard, originally Lenny and Kenny, were named after the actor, writer and TV producer Sheldon Leonard.
2. The first pilot would show a nasty Penny, who mistreated the boys and wasn't nice at all. "The audience, overprotective of the geeks with the great hearts, would detest this character living so close to them", said Chuck Lorre. CBS changed it and you know the rest...
3. Kaley Cuoco, the actress who plays Penny, calls her scenes with Sheldon "Shenny" (because Peldon would sound really bad).
4. Chuck's rule to create episodes is K.I.S.S. -> Keep It Simple, Stupid! The idea is to keep the stories as simple as possible, without going over the top and turning The Big Bang Theory into something boring - Oh! we wouldn't want that! - It's been working! 
5. Bill Prady is a nerd himself (he used to earn his money fixing compuers) and wanted to make a sitcom based on his daily basis. To do so, he was helped by Chuck Lorre, who was his long-time friend. "I knew a guy who was a human calculator. He solved complicated math problems quicker than a calculator. This guy was my inspiration to create Sheldon", said the writer.
6. Jim Parson got Sheldon's part on the first audition. He left the producers mesmerized with his looks. The producers said that he was exactly what they imagined and the way he talks like he's superior was just...uh!
7. The show was gonna be called "Lenny, Penny and Kenny". We're all happy it didn't happen!

https://forum.the-big-bang-theory.com/topic/660-7-things-you-didnt-know-about-tbbt/


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 27, 2020)

F.  ...  Teenage Wasteland  ..   aka  ..That 70s Show ...


----------

